# Aqueon modular LED vs. Marineland LED



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone have any information on these lights? I think they are brand new, the have them at Petsmart. They seem to be an alternative to the Marineland LED's. Price is about the same. But they can be expanded to 3 LED within one module. which is better?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I am confused a bit, which is quite normal these day, but what do you mean they can be expanded to 3 LED within one module?

I use the beamswork LED which is another, much much cheaper, version of the marineland. They look identical but half the price. I am really happy with mine. I know several other users here like theirs as well. Just a thought.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

do you have a link of where I could buy beamswork????
the aqueon is like the marineland single or doulble LED. except it only come with one light strip per module. But if you want you can purchase the LED's "bulb" for the 2 extra empty slots. it was $44 for the 48inch version, the module was $99 and it come with one strip light.
the thing looks identical to marineland


----------

